# My Reo is in hospital in traction



## zadiac (14/7/15)

So, some people with Reo woodvils have experienced a door that needed sanding to fit properly because of the wooden door undergoing climate change coming from the USA to SA and they swell due to moisture.

Oh no, not mine, my luck is ALWAYS different than other people's. My door not only swelled due to moisture, but it also had to warp. I sanded it a little to make it fit, but it's still warped. So I've now lightly clamped the door straight and going to leave it like that for a while and hope it works.

If it won't work and anyone knows that and have some other advice, then please post it here. The door fits, but it's warped and lifts up in the bottom left corner.

I hope my clamping works. 

Wonder if I can buy a new door from Rob O'Neil. A stabilized one hopefully....sigh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/7/15)

Not sure how moisture will affect it in the long run, but they bend ship planks using a roller and steam to shape it.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Well, I sent Rob O'Neil an email anyway to hear his thoughts. Will see what his answer is before I do anything else. For nou, it will remain in traction until further notice. Lucky I got my tank today, so I can still vape and I have my drippers. So no real biggy for now.


----------



## hands (14/7/15)

ooh man i hope that the traction helps and i am sure Rob will have a fix for you


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

Bummer... I'm sure Rob will fix it... pain if it it has to go to the Spa in Maine...


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

That is horrible. As I understand Woodvil doors are not standard. Each door is made for each specific mod. Hope you get it right.


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

I won't send it to the spa. I'll then make my own door or find someone who can. I've already spent way too much money. If Rob's going to charge me like R400 or more for a door (which will probably happen), then I'll make my own.


----------



## Alex (14/7/15)

@zadiac I think the only option is to steam the door and then clamp it to straighten the door. Perhaps even bend it slightly more than needed because it will likely bend back some after clamping.

http://woodworking.stackexchange.co...end-wood-planks-without-removing-any-material

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

Good luck with it @zadiac 
Holding thumbs


----------



## johan (14/7/15)

@Genosmate should have a solution for you @zadiac, he knows wood inside out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/7/15)

zadiac said:


> So, some people with Reo woodvils have experienced a door that needed sanding to fit properly because of the wooden door undergoing climate change coming from the USA to SA and they swell due to moisture.
> 
> Oh no, not mine, my luck is ALWAYS different than other people's. My door not only swelled due to moisture, but it also had to warp. I sanded it a little to make it fit, but it's still warped. So I've now lightly clamped the door straight and going to leave it like that for a while and hope it works.
> 
> ...


Can you post some pics? From each end of the mod with the door in and from the face.
I doubt putting it in clamps alone will solve the problem and if you've sanded the back of the door (or the chamfered sides) then the fit might be ****ed.But theres generally always a solution.
Getting another from Rob should be easy enough.The mods are made on a cnc so making a door which is slightly too big for final sanding/fitting must be possible.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Alex said:


> @zadiac I think the only option is to steam the door and then clamp it to straighten the door. Perhaps even bend it slightly more than needed because it will likely bend back some after clamping.
> 
> http://woodworking.stackexchange.co...end-wood-planks-without-removing-any-material



Thanks @Alex Will look at that.



johan said:


> @Genosmate should have a solution for you @zadiac, he knows wood inside out.



Thanks Ohm Johan



Genosmate said:


> Can you post some pics? From each end of the mod with the door in and from the face.
> I doubt putting it in clamps alone will solve the problem and if you've sanded the back of the door (or the chamfered sides) then the fit might be ****ed.But theres generally always a solution.
> Getting another from Rob should be easy enough.The mods are made on a cnc so making a door which is slightly too big for final sanding/fitting must be possible.



My brother is brilliant at making furniture out of any kind of wood. He's just lazy. If all else fails here I'll have him make me a new one. It won't cost me a cent as he has loads of diff kinds of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Rob O'Neil replied to my email and as @Andre rightly stated, each door is for it's specific Reo. He needs me to send him the mod. Unfortunately I can't do that, it's just more and more money. I'll have my brother make me a temp door until this one is fixed. Rob said that steaming and clamping it will work if it's left to dry in clamps for long enough (he didn't say how long), but a temp door from my brother will work in the interim. Also, the warping is not that bad, but just enough to irritate the crap out of me. I'm sure my method will fix it.

Thanks for everyones replies and advice.

On the bright side, Vaughan from VR Woodmods in NZ emailed me and said my mod is almost ready. He will soon send progress pictures. I can't wait to put that baby to work!...lol
Good timing, as my 4 smurfs that I ordered in Feb from Illumn.com just arrived. 6 months! hahahaha. That's USPS for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Rob O'Neil replied to my email and as @Andre rightly stated, each door is for it's specific Reo. He needs me to send him the mod. Unfortunately I can't do that, it's just more and more money. I'll have my brother make me a temp door until this one is fixed. Rob said that steaming and clamping it will work if it's left to dry in clamps for long enough (he didn't say how long), but a temp door from my brother will work in the interim. Also, the warping is not that bad, but just enough to irritate the crap out of me. I'm sure my method will fix it.
> 
> Thanks for everyones replies and advice.
> 
> ...


Well! I'm surprised he asked you to send it back and incur all that expense.Theres no way a door is made specifically for each Woodvil (final fitting after machining maybe,but made specifically- no way!) Those Woodvils are made (machined) on a Tormach CNC it therefore follows that they are machined using a programme and must be the same or as near as dammit!
I'll fix try and fix that door for you FOC just send the mod down to me.
By the way,great choice on the VR they look really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Well! I'm surprised he asked you to send it back and incur all that expense.Theres no way a door is made specifically for each Woodvil (final fitting after machining maybe,but made specifically- no way!) Those Woodvils are made (machined) on a Tormach CNC it therefore follows that they are machined using a programme and must be the same or as near as dammit!
> I'll fix try and fix that door for you FOC just send the mod down to me.
> By the way,great choice on the VR they look really good.



Thanks for the offer mate. Appreciate it. Yes, those VR Mods are truly exceptional. I can't wait to start using mine.


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Well! I'm surprised he asked you to send it back and incur all that expense.Theres no way a door is made specifically for each Woodvil (final fitting after machining maybe,but made specifically- no way!) Those Woodvils are made (machined) on a Tormach CNC it therefore follows that they are machined using a programme and must be the same or as near as dammit!
> I'll fix try and fix that door for you FOC just send the mod down to me.
> By the way,great choice on the VR they look really good.


Probably down to final finishes. My ebony door fits loosely on the purple heart, but the purple heart door does not fit the ebony door Woodvil.


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Just spoke to my brother. He says it's as easy as falling out a tree to make a door for the mod. I'll just take some extra magnets with me when I go to him this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Balsak (15/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Good timing, as my 4 smurfs that I ordered in Feb from Illumn.com just arrived. 6 months! hahahaha. That's USPS for you.



Just one question did usps tracking showed that it went threw customs as i am also waiting for a package sent threw them


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

I don't know. I haven't checked.


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

lol....USPS is so crap, that shipment still shows that it's in the USA...hahaha. Even our post office is better than that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/7/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....USPS is so crap, that shipment still shows that it's in the USA...hahaha. Even our post office is better than that.


Its SAPO that is the cockup. They didn't enter into and agreement with USPS to issue tracking notices. So USPS can track up to when it leaves the US then you in the hands of SAPO. SAPO are so bad at tracking that when you call for a local tracking number they tell you its not in country yet but you get notificarion from your P.O. that a parcel is waiting for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its SAPO that is the cockup. They didn't enter into and agreement with USPS to issue tracking notices. So USPS can track up to when it leaves the US then you in the hands of SAPO. SAPO are so bad at tracking that when you call for a local tracking number they tell you its not in country yet but you get notificarion from your P.O. that a parcel is waiting for you.



According to USPS, both my orders from Illumn.com are still in San Jose. It's their cockup.


----------



## zadiac (20/7/15)

Here is the temp door my brother and i made while the original remains in traction. Tapering of the door to fit the Reo was measured by eye. It took him about 10 minutes to do this. He used Oregon pine.
I had to sand it down a little at the bottom to make it flush, but it fits perfectly and doesn't even need a magnet. Just until the original door comes out of traction. Pretty cool me thinks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Here is the temp door my brother and i made while the original remains in traction. Tapering of the door to fit the Reo was measured by eye. It took him about 10 minutes to do this. He used Oregon pine.
> I had to sand it down a little at the bottom to make it flush, but it fits perfectly and doesn't even need a magnet. Just until the original door comes out of traction. Pretty cool me thinks


Pretty cool, for sure. Well done. And do send our regards to the patient in traction.


----------



## hands (20/7/15)

it does not look half bad,good job man


----------

